# Kim Kardashian - shows off her assets in a blue skirt after having lunch with a friend in Miami October 2, 2012 (82x)



## Fraggle (3 Okt. 2012)

posted by benedicto


----------



## benzema1992 (3 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kim Kardashian - shows off her assets in a blue skirt after having lunch with a friend in Miami October 2, 2012 (90x)*

Wahnsinns Geschoss


----------



## Josef84 (3 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kim Kardashian - shows off her assets in a blue skirt after having lunch with a friend in Miami October 2, 2012 (90x)*

nett verpackt,aber bissle eng


----------



## Ludger77 (3 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kim Kardashian - shows off her assets in a blue skirt after having lunch with a friend in Miami October 2, 2012 (90x)*

Rundherum eine sehr *runde* Sache! 
... und erst der reizende Reizverschlusss - atemberaubend!!  
:WOW:


----------



## Tornald (3 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kim Kardashian - shows off her assets in a blue skirt after having lunch with a friend in Miami October 2, 2012 (90x)*



Josef84 schrieb:


> nett verpackt,aber bissle eng


Das soll so sein, damit die Rundungen gut zur Geltung kommen! 


:thx:


----------



## ffcool (3 Okt. 2012)

ein Traum in Blautürkis!


----------



## saimn (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Kim


----------



## zyrion (3 Okt. 2012)

Oha, hat die zugelegt?


----------



## rado0815 (3 Okt. 2012)

sehr mächtig!!


----------



## gartenzerg (3 Okt. 2012)

traumhaft :thx:


----------



## robbie619 (3 Okt. 2012)

danke für die sexy kim


----------



## haxorli (3 Okt. 2012)

wahnsinn die kim


----------



## valpower (3 Okt. 2012)

Crazy Ass!!!

she is hot!!!


----------



## Horstilon (3 Okt. 2012)

she is hot!!!


----------



## Smily1 (3 Okt. 2012)

Hammer!!!!


----------



## stuftuf (3 Okt. 2012)

sie will einfach dass wir auf ihre Rundungen schauen 

geile Schnitte!

MERCi Gollum


----------



## Organic (3 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Frau!


----------



## prézli (3 Okt. 2012)

Thx for Kim


----------



## fritz_bit (3 Okt. 2012)

sexy im lederoutfit

:thx:


----------



## DoubleT77 (3 Okt. 2012)

Boah eh!!!!


----------



## kopila (4 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur eil die alte


----------



## connsean (4 Okt. 2012)

looking big and good!


----------



## dct (4 Okt. 2012)

Diese Rundungen sind zum reinbeissen. Danke


----------



## ShaK (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Q (4 Okt. 2012)

blau ist nicht ihre Farbe  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2012)

geil geil geil


----------



## kl02 (4 Okt. 2012)

thanks man


----------



## BigBoss (4 Okt. 2012)

tolle frau :thx:


----------



## 307898 (4 Okt. 2012)

steht auf eng - ich auch :drip:


----------



## dad417 (4 Okt. 2012)

Sexy a$$ !!


----------



## gmdg (5 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank für die netten pix!


----------



## rocco123 (5 Okt. 2012)

:thx: WOW Besten Dank!


----------



## penguinnr66 (5 Okt. 2012)

Super Frau...


----------



## Reason94 (5 Okt. 2012)

geile dinger und einen schönen arsch hat sie auch noch  :thx:


----------



## Pietzen (6 Okt. 2012)

Na, da ist der Rock wohl etwas eingelaufen, aber sonst echt heiß! Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## celbri (6 Okt. 2012)

Wow that is a horribly unflattering outfit, makes her hips look gigantic, you can tell that girl is going to explode when she gets older and will get very fat


----------



## bloodiedthemoon (6 Okt. 2012)

We need another home video if you know what i sayin. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dca (6 Okt. 2012)

watch out! curves, curves, curves...


----------



## dulles (6 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder !!!!


----------



## incubus (6 Okt. 2012)

Dankschön für die Bilder


----------



## Mixa (6 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Kurven..


----------



## dieter1989 (6 Okt. 2012)

die frau ist der wahnsinn....danke


----------



## zamweasel (6 Okt. 2012)

Not sure about her choice of heels


----------



## Czechia1988 (7 Okt. 2012)

heftige frau


----------



## x-thomas (7 Okt. 2012)

cute woman


----------



## scarface327 (8 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank tolle bilder


----------



## RiotMan (19 Okt. 2012)

love dat ass


----------



## scudo (19 Okt. 2012)

das isn Reisverschluss aus der Weltraumforschung, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.
Kein Material auf der Welt hält solchen Belastungen stand )

vielen Dank, tolle Fotos


----------



## ezzra (20 Okt. 2012)

thanks alot for this


----------



## coravi (22 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau ist der Hammer


----------



## elbefront (22 Okt. 2012)

Top:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ezzra (22 Okt. 2012)

thanks alot for this


----------



## Fred_P (24 Okt. 2012)

Kims dresses are spectacular, aren't?


----------



## Manus Valk (24 Okt. 2012)

looking very pretty


----------



## Manus Valk (24 Okt. 2012)

very nice pics.. danke


----------



## depp19781978 (1 Nov. 2012)

Wahnsinns Kurven!!!!!


----------



## celebboard2012 (3 Nov. 2012)

was für ein hintern!


----------



## shor (3 Nov. 2012)

traumhaft danke


----------



## miiau (10 Nov. 2012)

danke für die fotos, blau steht ihr


----------



## Mirrorman (16 Apr. 2013)

Diese Frau ist einfach eine Maschine  Eine attraktive Maschine!


----------



## TTranslator (25 März 2014)

Danke für den Post.

Nee, too much is too much. Das sind keine Rundungen, das ist ein Planet!


----------



## umman (17 Juli 2016)

rip that skirt


----------

